# desert tortoise



## Tucker (Aug 31, 2014)

Can you buy Gopherus Agassizil desert tortoises? If so where can I get 2.


----------



## ascott (Aug 31, 2014)

No, purchase of this species is illegal. You can get ahold of your local tortoise group and they will usually have contacts for torts looking for homes.....you can also contact your local humane society and get the local tortoise group number from them....


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Tucker, and welcome to the forum!

It is perfectly legal to adopt a desert tortoise from a qualified rescuer/club, but, like Angela has told you, they can't be bought, sold or taken from the wild. There is quite a hefty fine if they catch you doing so.

There are clubs and rescues in the desert tortoises' native states that have them to adopt, but the tortoises have to stay within their home state.

Also, unless you plan to have two separate habitats, you should only get one. They don't play nice (don't get along at all) and sometimes will fight to the death.


----------



## Tucker (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you for your help. Living in PA i guess i have to look for a different type of tortoise.


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2014)

Tucker said:


> Thank you for your help. Living in PA i guess i have to look for a different type of tortoise.



I am sad to say that you are correct. I wish the laws were not what they are.

Russian tortoises are similar in a lot of ways and those are legal every where.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Carol S (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome to TFO!


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------

